
Calysto: A Scheme kernel for Jupyter that can use Python libraries - pmoriarty
https://github.com/Calysto/calysto_scheme
======
eggy
> Currently a couple of magnitudes slower than Python

The video was nice. Scheme/Lisps already have great debugging. I am wondering
where this is headed. What are the gains aside from Scheme and its syntax? The
opensourcing of Chez Scheme has me preoccupied for now. Put Chez Scheme in
Jupyter!

------
hatmatrix
This is a really fun idea. Not sure what

> complete Scheme functions (one can fall back to Python for now)

in the planned work means and the link to the course website is broken, but
interesting idea.

------
zitterbewegung
Which RnRS is this designed for if any?

